# unable to edit or use smilies



## Champ-Pain (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know why - but I'm unable to edit or use smilies - and my thanks/thanked count - is back at 0. Is this unique to just me, or are there others having these problems as well? Please help...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2011)

See here
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?97058-Site-Update-July-3-2011


----------



## Champ-Pain (Jul 6, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> See herehttp://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?97058-Site-Update-July-3-2011


 Thank you, sir.


----------

